# 64 GTO Engine Question



## timbo3875 (Jun 27, 2016)

Normally a Mopar guy, but looking at 64 GTO Convertible. Owner has passed and no one knows anything about car. Most certain the engine is not orginal. Engine code is YC with the numbers 188153. Currently has Tri-power. Can someone help with the ID?


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

This page indicates that YC was 1st used in '65. Was then used for many years on various size engines. So, to ID it, you'll need to check the block casting number, & date code. :smile3:

Classical Pontiac Engine Codes


----------



## timbo3875 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. Car is 40 miles away. Will try to get date code and casting # within a couple days to confirm.


----------

